# White trout making their way into Mobile Bay



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Starting hitting white trout this morning at Fish River Reef. About 20% keeper size at this point but, as usual, can catch dozens in just a few minutes. Using a smaller circle hook to minimize damage to the throwbacks. Didn't hit any ground mullet.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

That's good to hear. I went last Saturday and only got croakers. Had one good hit and he ran around one of the pilings and broke off before I could get to it


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

What bait/rigs are you using to fish the mobile bay reefs? I've been wanting to get over there but wasn't sure how to fish them or what may be biting. Thanks for your input.


----------



## BETTER_THAN_YOU (May 12, 2011)

When fishing the Mobile Bay reefs most everybody uses a slip-cork rig. About a foot to two feet off the bottom


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

For the white trout, I use a simple two hook crappie rig, no float/cork. You can make them or buy them at Walmart for about 50cents. Put a weight on the bottom. Bait both hooks with any kind of dead/cut bait (frozen shrimp, piece of fish, etc) about the size of your fingernail. Throw it away from the boat and let it sink to the bottom. Bounce it slowly off the bottom. Within about 10 seconds, you'll usually have two fish. Cut up one fish, and fish the rest of the day with it. You can catch dozens in a matter of minutes.

Mark


----------

